# OMG... My favorite Ice Cream Cone.. TONIGHT!!



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

We have a place here called Rainbow Cone..  It's been a Chicago institution since the 1926..   My dad and mom went there as kids.. and it hasn't changed on bit...  Here it IS,.... the Original Rainbow Cone..!!!!!













Do you have a favorite Ice Cream parlor?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

Mmmm....  no American style ice cream parlors here as far as I know but there are Haagen Daaz ice cream restaurants.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

Oops, just checked and there are ice cream parlors here!  Why oh why did I look??!!  Now I'm drooling all over my keyboard...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/uk/10928245/The-best-ice-cream-in-Britain.html

I have been to the Nardini's in Largs which is mentioned.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

Aagh!  Now I am desperate for ice cream - any flavour, every flavour!  Gotta have some.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's the flavors on the Rainbow cone..  Trust me... this cone is the BEST!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

QS I used to love Carnation Ice Cream, any and all flavors.  They had those parlors with the "ice cream chairs" and little tables.  This is cool....

http://www.yesterland.com/carnation.html


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2015)

Boy!  QS.  Ya better lick it fast.....or wear a bib.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yum Yum, I like all those flavors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks good QS!  Was just telling hubby that I have a hankerin' for ice cream, haven't been buying any, trying to lose some weight..but I miss it. :fat:  Don't know if there's any ice cream parlors around, haven't been to one since I was a kid.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2015)

We have an ice cream shoppe here called "Udder Guys," that features ice cream made and sold on the premises, it is to die for.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 17, 2015)

When we go on  holiday to the Gold Coast to escape cold SA for a month ,  we always catch a tram into Surffers Paradise 30 Km each way from where we stay to have a Royal Copenhagen ice cream , only have a single cone !! with three layers all different flavours topped with chocolate syrup and nuts .. Will be up there soon , my favourite is macadamia nut and coffee crunch


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

I love sugar cones and my fave ice cream flavor is pistachio from Braums.


----------



## applecruncher (May 9, 2020)

Salty caramel cone from Jeni's Splendid Ice Cream.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

What flavors?


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

QuickSilver said:


> Here's the flavors on the Rainbow cone..  Trust me... this cone is the BEST!!



I don't see anything here. Except a link that don't work.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't see anything here. Except a link that don't work.


That's because that post is from 2015.   The ice cream is long gone.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Thanks C'est. It looked yummy at any rate.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 11, 2020)

I have an ice cream store a mile from me and they make everything one can imagine using ice cream. Pies, cakes, cones, malts, special order items just to name a few and all ice cream is home made. For me heaven is just a mile away.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 11, 2020)

QuickSilver said:


> We have a place here called Rainbow Cone..  It's been a Chicago institution since the 1926..   My dad and mom went there as kids.. and it hasn't changed on bit...  Here it IS,.... the Original Rainbow Cone..!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's in, or very close to Evergreen Park, if I recall correctly, from my Yellow Cab driving days. Never heard of it, or saw it, until I had a fare to the big hospital in Evergreen Park, back in the 70's. I'm Chicago born and raised.
You probably never heard of Carl's Red Hots when you lived in EP. It, too, was a "Chicago Institution," but, in reality, only to those in the area.
Funny how we all think of our childhood favorites as being known all over our respective cities.


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Recently, on one of our drives in the country, went through a small town with a well-known dairy. Kawartha Dairies. We were all gung-ho to get an ice-cream cone .. until we saw the sign on the door that said "sorry, no scoops". We were too far from home to get a container. Bummer!

Now, I'm determined to go to The Danforth area (better known as Greek-Town) to get grape ice cream. We'll go prepared, with ice packs and insulated bag.

I'm restricted in what I can eat, but darn it, I'm having my grape ice cream. It has been years since I've had it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

I love ice cream. We didn't get it much as kids and I've always loved the way it makes me feel.

Found this. Some of these look really yummy.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...try-in-2020/ss-BB13YfbS?ocid=msedgntp#image=1


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Recently, on one of our drives in the country, went through a small town with a well-known dairy. Kawartha Dairies. We were all gung-ho to get an ice-cream cone .. until we saw the sign on the door that said "sorry, no scoops". We were too far from home to get a container. Bummer!
> 
> Now, I'm determined to go to The Danforth area (better known as Greek-Town) to get grape ice cream. We'll go prepared, with ice packs and insulated bag.
> 
> I'm restricted in what I can eat, but darn it, I'm having my grape ice cream. It has been years since I've had it.


Bummer. I hope you get your grape ice cream.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 12, 2020)

Thee used to be a place in Arlington VA called Gifford's.  They had this super-sized banana split called the Alpine Split.  I would walk out of there looking 3 months pregnant.

There also used to be a place called High's Dairy.  It was like a scaled-down 7-11 well before 7-11 came to town, but they specialized in milk and ice cream.  They had the best orange sherbet.

I couldn't name an ice cream parlor that's still doing business around here.  Been years since I've been to one anywhere.


----------

